# R.A.F. Thurleigh, Beds, November 2010



## manof2worlds (Dec 14, 2010)

Haven't been about much recently owing to drastic changes of circumstance following the business kind of going tits up. As ever, will bounce back but as a consequence, urbexing had to take something of a back seat for a bit. Anyway, after what seemed like an eternity, I finally managed to get back out on the road with good old Black Shuck and my lad for a visit to RAF Thurleigh near Bedford in Bedfordshire.

Black Shuck has already put a good history on his earlier report so I'll chance not repeating it 

This was a really cool explore, and I had my desire to get into a control tower satisfied 

Hope you like the pics:

1.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

2.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

3.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

4.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

5.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

6.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

7.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

8.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

9.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

10.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

11.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

12.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

13.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

14.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

15.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

16.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

17.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

18.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

19.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

20.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

21. The Shuckster and MO2W showing those pesky foreign ATCs how it's done ;-)




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

22.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

23.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

24.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

25.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

26.




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

27. Ooops :-S




R.A.F. Thurleigh, Bedfordshire, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice one mate. Loving the ladder sticking from the top of the tower...
Faves are #2 & #25. Although anyone could be forgiven for thinking that #25 was RAF West Raynham! 
Great set


----------



## manof2worlds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah, all these R.A.F. bases are close to identical aren't they - same as Upwood, you could forget yourself and think you're in West Raynham.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thurleigh is a great little place for sure..did you meet the obs tower`s owner Mr Jackson?He actually invited myself,Tommo and Skeleton Key up for a very welcome can of Fosters..we went during the mini heatwave early july.


----------



## manof2worlds (Dec 14, 2010)

No we didn't. That said, we were there very early in the morning. I've heard he's a decent bloke.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Excellent set as always M02W. That Control Tower really was the highlight!


----------



## manof2worlds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you my friend


----------



## jonney (Dec 14, 2010)

Love the control tower but did you have to get shucky in the shot


----------



## Em_Ux (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks a nice explore.
Great shots MO2W


----------



## mexico75 (Dec 15, 2010)

Very cool tower, is it sad that I noticed they'd run out of plastic 'A's when they made the big state board


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 15, 2010)

jonney said:


> Love the control tower but did you have to get shucky in the shot



You cheeky bastard!


----------



## losttom (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking at the digger in pic 2- is the place getting demo ed? havnt got round to going here yet!


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 15, 2010)

Excellent report - thanks for posting - really like the internal shots and the control tower.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 15, 2010)

*Nice*

Great to see gents,a cracking explore 
I so need to visit the tower as im kicking myself as ive visited the place a number of times as i worked realy close by in the past.
Heading back that way soon so will take a peak.
Shucky,Mo2w quality & thank you.

Losttom regards demo,The tower the pic was taken from is owned by a guy runs a demolition company & over looks his yard.
So no demo as yet anyway 

SK


----------



## Zotez (Dec 15, 2010)

Lovely report, are all the cars still there?


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 15, 2010)

Zotez said:


> Lovely report, are all the cars still there?




They are indeed & quite a sight.
I knew the subject would arise as soon as i saw the post.
DHL LOL


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful photos as always and an interesting site with plenty to see. Welcome back, Mo2W.


----------



## Zotez (Dec 22, 2010)

Love it, thank you, I need to get down there!


----------



## Speed (Dec 25, 2010)

Did you check out the RAE place down the road?


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 25, 2010)

Speed said:


> Did you check out the RAE place down the road?



As you well know Speed, the RAE site down the road is owned by Quinetec and is MOD property. It is not a good idea to go anywhere near it!


----------



## Speed (Dec 26, 2010)

mmm i wouldnt be so sure on that, i think they still use a part of it but its not MOD. The one time i went i got shoo'd off by some random guy.. Alot of what was there has gone (wind tunnel etc!) but i have it on good authority theres still much left hidden away..


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 27, 2010)

*50-50*



Speed said:


> mmm i wouldnt be so sure on that, i think they still use a part of it but its not MOD. The one time i went i got shoo'd off by some random guy.. Alot of what was there has gone (wind tunnel etc!) but i have it on good authority theres still much left hidden away..




Its quite hard to determin its current status and thats how they like it.
But theres plenty already in the public domain.
QinetiQ moved from The Wind Tunnel site in 2008, and relocated Farnborough.
But other companys such as Modis have moved in.
All still R & D orientated and lets face it QinetiQ falls under so many names & banners?
Who knows, theres only one way to find out lol.
Get it wrong could be a real long day

SK


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 27, 2010)

skeleton key said:


> Its quite hard to determin its current status and thats how they like it.
> But theres plenty already in the public domain.
> QinetiQ moved from The Wind Tunnel site in 2008, and relocated Farnborough.
> But other companys such as Modis have moved in.
> ...


----------

